# SW -Comparison of Duration, Superpaint, ProMar 200 & Quali-kote



## phillygirlfrien (Jan 11, 2010)

Can anyone give me guidance on selecting a paint for a foyer, family room and dining room? My painter swears that Quali-kote is the best paint to use, but I'm not sold on his recommendation. I plan to use matte finish. The family room gets heavy use & I want the ability to wah off marks. I'm planning to use a light shade of color, i.e., ivory tones.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

I spent the summer using mostly Promar 200. For the price you can't beat it.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Out of the SW products that you mentioned Superpaint or Duration will be the best bet for high traffic area, they are both scrubable, washable, 100% acrylic, have mildicides, and overall great paints. Duration has an added stain guard in it. 
We usually use the Duration for our premium interior house painting. Promar is a good paint too, but its not going to be as scrubbable as Duration or Superpaint and is not acrylic.


----------

